# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Request] Necro Bone Spear Request

## RebrandSoft

Hello friends,

I would like to ask you for help in making a simple plugin for "Necro Bone Spear".

What do I mean?

I want something like this plugin : [INTERNATIONAL][SHAKE]Rat Runs Plugin ---> ([INTERNATIONAL][SHAKE]Rat Runs Plugin)

But instead indicating the zNec, I'd like to indicate the DMG Dealer, in this case, the bone spear necro!

jtTlcjP.png


This will help a lot for the support classes like the zBarb & zDH to track the necro and place sentry properly and ignore pain!

I will be extremely grateful to you!

----------

